# Post your APH setups!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

can you please post some of your enclosures and also i want to know how big six week old hogs are please.


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

a six week old hog is about the size of a large syrian hamster, if that helps. I keep mine in 3ft vivariums with added ventilation added. Don't know how to post pics but you can see them on my website www.freewebs.com/happyhogs (No baby enquiries please, my list is full)


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

This is my Hogs set up before I got them so nice and clean and tidy! LOL










I have attached perspex to the first few bars so as the hogs cant climb and I have a wheel that sits in the litter tray but its not in there at this point! The bed is now also packed out nice and compfy with 2 pouches (1 for each hog) and an old jumper of mine that I slept with for afew nights so that they can get used to my scent! x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That looks really nice and very pink :lol2: but arent they meant to be kept alone?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... APHs are supposed to be loners and only put together to breed... As far as I know.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

2 females can be kept together as long as they arent going to be bred at a later age and its best to introduce them from a young age! These 2 are sisters from the same litter so perfectly happy with each other and sniff each other out when they arent in each others site, sleep together and play together! 
I will watch them as they grow up in case this changes but at the moment they are perfectly happy and I have made sure they have plenty of toys and things to amuse them. 

x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not trying to be bitchy or anything, but the cage they are in looks about the size you'd expect for one hedgiepig... Being there is two of them and highiepigs are known for being solitary, shouldn't they have more room? As lovely as that cage is  I think my Hoggle would hate me even more if I made him live in a pink palace *lol*


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Its quite large takes up quite a big space in my spare room and they are only babies at the min so they have loads of room, ill assess it as they get older....they also have a large play pen in my lounge which I put them in with lots of toys every evening while I watch tv and interact with them. 

My plan was for just 1 hog as had read the solitary thing but also that 2 girls can be kept together...so when I saw both girls available I spoke to the breeder about having 2 girls together as she is recommended ukAPH registered breeder and she thought it wouldnt be a problem at all being 2 girls from the same later and just to monitor them closely as they begin to grow and assess from there, she herself kept 2 girls together in similar size home and only ended up seperating to breed them but they got on fine before that.
At the moment they are quite relient on each other being in new surroundings as they smell familiar so seek comfort in that! If one goes to bed in its pouch the other will sniff it out and go get in the same pouch with it even though I have one for each! LOL 

Im a big girl and love pink cant help it! LOL x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahh I gotcha  Ya learn something new everyday 

My Hoggle lives in the top part of a duetto aviary... So your girls may need more room when they're bigger and more sure of themselves. But, then again, maybe not. I know nothing of keeping hogs together *lol*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hogs are usually solitary but females dont tend to be as bad as males so there are a few people that keep small groups of females together 

as poster has said they need to be monitored to make sure that the moods towards each other never change 

but females usually aint too bad to be kept together


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> *I am not trying to be bitchy or anything*, but the cage they are in looks about the size you'd expect for one hedgiepig... Being there is two of them and highiepigs are known for being solitary, shouldn't they have more room? As lovely as that cage is  I think my Hoggle would hate me even more if I made him live in a pink palace *lol*


no one ever is:no1:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know if that was a dig or anything, but it was just an observation.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We keep the female hoggie in a well ventilated 3ft viv and the male is kept in a large indoor bunny cage. We are going to be getting the girlie a bunny cage when we move them down here.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

heres my set up - escuse the poo - I quickly took these one morning for some-one before doing the clean out!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

O


animal addict said:


> heres my set up - escuse the poo - I quickly took these one morning for some-one before doing the clean out!!!


Ooh I love the Pouch where did you buy it from? That wheel is clean. My boy totally trashes his wheel its quite disgusting when hes finished with it. My girly is better must be a man thing LOL


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^^^ hehehe sometimes its a bit worse - a nice poo track all the way around  I got that pouch from amyboo on this forum - he loves his pouches


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

My Hog set up seems a bit different to some. Its about 4 1/2 ft by 2 1/2ft and more "naturalistic". she seems to enjoy it though. I will try and get some pictures of her set up.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ I dont think it matters too much as long as the hoggie is happy - your set up sounds nice - would love to see some pics


----------

